# Italian Salad Dressing with Romano Cheese



## Katherine (Jul 30, 2002)

1/2 cup white vinegar
1/3 cup water
1/3 cup vegetable oil
1/4 cup corn syrup
2 1/2 Tbls. grated Romano cheese
2 Tbls. pectin
2 Tbls. egg - beaten
1 1/4 tsp. salt
1 tsp. lemon juice
1/2 tsp. minced garlic
1/4 tsp. dried parsley
1 pinch dried oregano
1 pinch red pepper flakes     

-Combine all ingredients with a mixer on medium speed or in a blender on low speed for 30 seconds.
-Chill at least 1 hour


----------

